# Pro's and con's of getting a second chi



## Shamelle

My husband and I are going to look at a little girl chi next weekend, Actually Jadzia's half sister, and I'm all excited but I'm also torn. 
Our little Jadzia turns 1 in a little over a week and she's just stolen our hearts.
She loves to be carried everywhere and we love carring her everywhere. We're able to take her most places because she doesn't fuss, will sit quietly on our lap at places like the hairdressers (who happen to love her and always remind us to bring her in), etc.

I'm looking forward to the fun of having two chi's interacting with each other, double the huggs and kisses lol, but I'm wondering just how much I'm going to be giving up by having two. Carring two around may not be feisable and folks might not be as receptive of having two visit where they don't mind and even look forward to seeing one little dog. 

We've always had dogs in pairs like our last two, Irish Setters, and just loved having a pair but you just don't get used to taking setters with you when you're visiting.

So while I really want another little one I'm a little sad that I may lose out on something precious.

Anyone here ever wonder the same thing while deciding to get a second chi and what was your final decision? Did you fell you gained more than you lost or did you just gain all the way around?


----------



## Catkramer

I actually asked these same questions before I got a second chi. I haven't regretted getting the second one. I do have to say, in my situation, that I have still bonded with my first one more. But I think it is like having kids. You are always afraid that you are taking something away from the first one to have a second one. But realistically, you just make room to love a second one. I usually take turns taking them for walks, as I haven't gotten it where I can walk both of them at the same time. Lucy, the oldest, is a bit nervous on the leash while Ricky wants to pull me the whole time. Mine are complete opposites. Lucy is sweet and shy, Ricky is hyper and wiggly. 

But there is no way that I regret getting a second one. If I could have a third, I would in a heart beat.


----------



## ExoticChis

I have also been considering a 2nd chi, i will be watching this thread


----------



## Dragonfly

*I was the same way before I got a 2nd Chihuahua, Kizzie. Before I got Kizzie I had Shayley for 6 1/2 years. Shayley was good with all my friends dogs & my moms older dog (who is passed now) but I didn't know how she'd do with me having another puppy because she was so attached to me and very mamas girl.....so I was worried but I did feel like she just lost my moms dog (they were best friends) and maybe she needed a friend. Other than that I didn't have any other problems because I dont' bring my girls into stores or anything like that so that wasn't a worry.....

When we did finally get Kizzie ...Shayley was actually scared of her ..it was very funny! She didn't know what to do with her! Finally Shayley wasn't scared of her and they were getting a long great...THEN Kizzie got to the "I wanna bit Shayleys butt stage" lol and Shayley just would sit on top of the couch or somewhere high Kizzie couldn't reach. Finally when Kizzie got out of that stage they fell in love with eachother and have been best friends since. It didn't take long for them to become great friends so I don't regret it at all!
It's funny because sometimes when I watch them it seems like they have been together their whole lives! They really clicked well! =)


*


----------



## CindeRae

I also would like another but wonder the same things. I always wonder if Cinder and I's bond would change and she would become more attached to the other dog than to me, or would want to spend less time with me. I think its probably silly to worry about, but those feelings just creep in!


----------



## Shamelle

> I also would like another but wonder the same things. I always wonder if Cinder and I's bond would change and she would become more attached to the other dog than to me, or would want to spend less time with me. I think its probably silly to worry about, but those feelings just creep in!


Yea, they sure do. 
I guess when you fall in love with the second one it suddenly all becomes worth it.

When we got our second setter I never even gave it a second thought and the bond with my boy was as strong as ever and our new girl was beloved.


----------



## Terri

I cant really comment about getting a 2nd since i got Daisy and Darla at the same time lol
I was worried at first as that was a big step for me, but it worked out perfectly, and they are very close and cute to watch together.
Darla is the feisty playful one and Daisy is my wee shadow and pretty laid back.
I love them both so much.

I am now adding a 3rd, and i wonder how he will fit into the mix, but am confident it will work out and that i can love them all and give them equal attention.
Might be a tighter fit on my lap but am sure i will work that out too. lol.

Of course jealousy is on my mind, but if i show i am a strong pack leader and wont put up with any nonsense i think all will be well.
It will just be strange for them all at first, as am sure it is adding any other animal. 
I intend to make a fuss of my girls when he first comes home so they know i am not replacing them.
I will do everything to bond with him at the same time though.
It does depend on the dog or dogs you have i think.
I think they just know their own kind really and do enjoy having a playmate.

Anyway good luck with whatever you decide. 
xx


----------



## Gingersmom

I don't see them as wanting to spend less time with you..I see it as you're getting more on your lap...two's nothing try five..with thoughts always on adding a sixth.. 

The only con is affording to take care of additionals, if you can, then there's no problem that I can think of...


----------



## nic2576

I have three girls and besides the cost the only con I can see is it is harder to take two out on errands and I feel so guilty just taking one and leaving the others behind. I do not regret having three though.I always have at least one chi sitting on my lap and all three to push me off the bed at night!


----------



## rocky scotland

Last year I went a viewed a pup and said yes and then backed out, I just dunno it didnt feel right. I felt sick/worried and I should not feel like that when I was getting a pup, I should be excited, so I pulled out. I was thinking of all the negatives and no positives at all.

Here is my thread from last year.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=42144

I am sure if I did go ahead I would not have regretted it but I was just not comfortable with it at that time, I am not totally ruling out another chi in the future.......we single chi owners on the forum are the minority!

I love to see pics of 2+ chis snuggling and playing and its is lovely. I seem to focus on all the negatives and I was also worried about having 2 as having just Rocky is great, I take him everywhere and wondered would it be more difficult if I had 2.

Whatever decision you make it will be right for you.


----------



## ExoticChis

rocky scotland said:


> Last year I went a viewed a pup and said yes and then backed out, I just dunno it didnt feel right. I felt sick/worried and I should not feel like that when I was getting a pup, I should be excited, so I pulled out. I was thinking of all the negatives and no positives at all.
> 
> Here is my thread from last year.
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=42144
> 
> I am sure if I did go ahead I would not have regretted it but I was just not comfortable with it at that time, I am not totally ruling out another chi in the future.......we single chi owners on the forum are the minority!
> 
> I love to see pics of 2+ chis snuggling and playing and its is lovely. I seem to focus on all the negatives and I was also worried about having 2 as having just Rocky is great, I take him everywhere and wondered would it be more difficult if I had 2.
> 
> Whatever decision you make it will be right for you.


Thats my biggest fear also... Having to take 2 chi's everywhere.
I love going places with Honey, she comes in the car with me, we go to the beach and the park and to visit friends and family. My cousin has 4 dogs and I hate it when I walk one of them with Honey I dont find it relaxing at all. I couldnt imagine having to always have 2 with me. My hubby has a dog and I hate taking him out, but I feel bad when I leave him at home.. and he isnt even mine. I guess that makes me a bad person. but thats how I feel.


----------



## Cricket'sMom

I was most worried about how Sweeny would react. He tends to be very possessive of me but, I just made sure that I petted and loved him up as much as and the same time as Cricket. Course when you have five dogs, one more is not really a bid deal especially when the newest one isn't even 2 lbs. yet. LOL

Julie


----------



## LovesMyPups

I have 3. I got each of them approximately 2 years apart. 

I'm not gonna lie, things changed every time I got a new one.

The second one I got, the first one didn't like. She eventually got over it, but it took awhile and it was sad when she growled at the new pup every time he was near her or near me or near any of "her" toys. Her relationship with me also changed. While she is still very very loving, she's not the crazy girl I used to know. In fact, her nickname is Freaky Girl, but nobody knows why anymore. I guess this could be just her growing up and not being a puppy anymore. Her inner-freak comes out every once in awhile, those are the good days. 

The third one I got, the second one didn't like. The first and the third chi got along better, but still not fabulously. While they are all over it now, they sometimes get cranky, mostly in the morning when they all want their individual good morning kissies.  Will say after the third one, my relationship with my second pup changed slightly. He's still the same loving pleasing pup he always was, but he is kinda protective of the first chi, and gets suuuuper jealous if he's not in the attention circle. I would say he's the baby. 

I love having three though. There are things there that we didn't have when it was just me and chi-1. It's so nice to see her play with a playmate--you can see it in her face just how happy it makes her. They also have their moments when they lay together and relax, or groom each other and it's just so sweet. 

Deep down, they love each other and I'm happy with how things are, but the initial shock of everything changing was hard. That's life, though...


----------



## MisStingerRN

I *love* having two. After losing our lab mix, Tanner, two years ago, Lucy was very depressed. It wasn't until getting Bailey that I realized just how depressed she still was. It has been nothing but posistives for us as Lucy doesn't play with people...she never learned how I guess (adult rescue), but she loves to play with a good dog. If anything we are a tighter pack now after adding a second to our lives. There is jealousy between the two girls for our attention but I think that is normal when your dog's are bonded to you more than they are bonded to eachother. Having said that, I understand your concerns. You can still have time with your current pooch alone. Make some trips special and just between the two of you. Or you might find, like me, that you are unable to leave one behind even though, yes, it is easier to take just one. We've got our routine down pretty well now though, and I really don't find it to be bothersome. Just more fun

The joy of watching the doggie bond is so special to me. I wouldn't change a thing in our lives. Good luck with your decision. I know it's a tough one, but it could be the best thing you ever did


----------



## Catkramer

I think the important thing when reading all of these posts is that yes, things will change. And most of the time, it is for the better. If you want things to stay the same MORE than you want a second dog, then that is your answer. 

Bringing another dog into the "pack" whether that is one or three is a big deal and everything should be considered. But in the end, it really depends on how flexible you are willing to be and how much work you want to put into it. You know your first dog and what they can and can not handle. Try not to put too much human emotion into it. Chihuahuas are still pack animals. On the rare occasion that we need to live them home, they are alone. Sometimes having another one there can help them. 

I often walk mine by themselves. One will go with me in the morning to drop my kids off at school, and the other will walk with me to pick them up. Dogs don't have the ability to reason what is "Fair". They have the attention span of just a few minutes. A great way to get over your guilt of leaving one behind is to give the other one something really awesome for staying home. Maybe a special kong with a treat inside or something. 

There is a way that you can do it and it can work. But like I said before, you have to be willing to work at it and make it work for you. And you need to want the second dog enough to accept the changes that will happen. If you don't want the changes, then don't get a second dog. And that is ok.


----------



## Cricket'sMom

I so agreee with what Helen has said. You do have to realize that there will be change when you get another dog. And the best thing to do is make sure no one gets slighted on the attention. Maybe a little extra for the older dog until things start to settle down and the old plays with the new. Some dogs go with me to the dog park while others stay home and get to nap with hubby. I always make sure every one get some kind of attention all day long, a good scratching to getting a special little treat. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Catkramer

I really think it is similiar to having another child, honestly. You can't just not have any more children out of fear of what your first one may miss out on or if they are going to be insecure or jealous. You prepare yourself and your child (dog) and then you go with it. Sometimes the first dog needs more attention, sometimes they don't. I would try not to over think it too much. 

When we got Ricky, Lucy would growl at him for a day or two, and then she was over it. But she has been around other dogs. We had a lab when we got her. This has never been a one dog household. 

Unless your dog is a rescue and has been traumatized by something, I think the best thing you can do for a dog is give them a friend, another dog. They need to know how to act like a dog and how to socialize as a dog. 

And honestly, the fear of what may happen is actually worse than what will happen.


----------



## Shamelle

Thanks everyone for the replies and good advice. I can't tell if I'm over thinking it or if I'm having a gut feeling, so the replies are helping me.

I knew even before I got Jadzia that I wanted another, I even had both names picked out before we got Jadzia so I'm kind of surprised at my mixed feelings.

I'm thinking when I see the new pup next weekend it might help sort out my feelings.


----------



## Catkramer

HAHA! Once I got Lucy, I knew I had to have a Ricky. Who can have a Lucy and not a Ricky. Then I told my husband I wanted a Fred and Ethel. But he isn't going for it. So I ended up getting some fish and naming them Fred and Ethel. 

However, I could still get some more chis and name them George and Gracie. Or Cher and Bono. HAHA...


----------



## MisStingerRN

If it's meant to be it will all work out, but yea, go with your gut


----------



## svdreamer

I went from none to 6 in three months. I was surprised how easy it was to integrate each dog into the pack. The only one with some issues is Tiko, but he is coming around nicely. They all just want to play. My two girls get a bit snippy with each other rarely, but I think that is because Xena is really aggressive at times, being still a puppy and is trying to move up in the pack. They love each other, but I am still the pack leader and everyone get lap time, sometimes I can have up to 4 on my lap. lol So, while it changed my home dynamics, the joy of watching them play far outweighs any misgivings I had.


----------



## Catkramer

svdreamer said:


> I went from none to 6 in three months. I was surprised how easy it was to integrate each dog into the pack. The only one with some issues is Tiko, but he is coming around nicely. They all just want to play. My two girls get a bit snippy with each other rarely, but I think that is because Xena is really aggressive at times, being still a puppy and is trying to move up in the pack. They love each other, but I am still the pack leader and everyone get lap time, sometimes I can have up to 4 on my lap. lol So, while it changed my home dynamics, the joy of watching them play far outweighs any misgivings I had.


Wow!!! What is your secret? Are you married? Because my husband isn't going for it. I wish he would though. They don't take up much space and surely don't eat much!


----------



## svdreamer

lol Um, no, I am not married.  I never planned for this many, but they are addicting. I thought I was done with 4, then found Billy and fell in love, then Tiko was dumped in my front lawn. I still want a chi that's to standard, but I think that will be in the future. lol


----------



## MisStingerRN

svdreamer said:


> I still want a chi that's to standard, but I think that will be in the future. lol


I think they are all beautiful, standard or not Which one do you have as your avatar? Love that little one!


----------



## Catkramer

svdreamer said:


> lol Um, no, I am not married.  I never planned for this many, but they are addicting. I thought I was done with 4, then found Billy and fell in love, then Tiko was dumped in my front lawn. I still want a chi that's to standard, but I think that will be in the future. lol


I think they are like tattoos. Once you get one and realize how easy it is, you want a half dozen of them!!!! unfortunately, I have to consider the other person who sleeps in my bed. He travels as he works for an airline. And usually I use that excuse. He is never here any way, so what is another 3 or 4 pound chi running around. But he isn't going for it right now. 

I got Lucy because he didn't do anything for my birthday. So he had some sucking up to do. We got Ricky at the beginning of December because he didn't want to wait to screw up the Christmas, our Anniversary and my Birthday, which is all with in 6 weeks. So he just gave him and I got him early. 

But I think he is at his limit with two.  I would love to have a few more. I just LOVE them to death.


----------



## Catkramer

MisStingerRN said:


> I think they are all beautiful, standard or not Which one do you have as your avatar? Love that little one!


Omgosh, I love that one too! All you see are ears!! HAHA


----------



## svdreamer

Thank you. That's my Billy Blue Boy. He is soooo much fun, a real live wire. He's the only one I got from a breeder, the rest are either strays or from the pound.


----------



## Catkramer

svdreamer said:


> Thank you. That's my Billy Blue Boy. He is soooo much fun, a real live wire. He's the only one I got from a breeder, the rest are either strays or from the pound.


He is such a doll!!! 

I wish I could go to the pound and get one. There was one at Petsmart for adoption. Someone starved it and then dumped it. But they couldn't tell me if he was good with children and if he was potty trained. I already have one that has some food issues, and I have heard that a lot of dogs that have been starved have food issues from then on out. In addition, I have a 6 year old son with Autism. He is gentle, but he can move quickly from time to time and he can be loud. So adopting a chi that has any type of trauma may not be a good idea for our household. But I am hoping that maybe down the road when my kids are teens I can do that.


----------



## svdreamer

I have 3 girls with Down syndrome and one the has shaken infant syndrome that rages at times. (all adopted) The dogs are so good with them. Only Lexxi came to me house broken. lol It's been fun. But they are all about 90% house broken now. I turned the family room into a dog room with a sliding door to a screened-in patio that they learned to go potty on. All the dogs came to me underweight. I free feed and they are all at ideal weight. And they all share food bowls, no food aggression at all. And only Tiko was not comfortable with kids, but we think he was a puppy mill stud dog and probably had limited contact with people. He is doing much, much better.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Catkramer said:


> . I already have one that has some food issues, and I have heard that a lot of dogs that have been starved have food issues from then on out.


Helen, Lucy is a mixed chi from a rescue. She was an adult when she was rescued. She weighs 13.8lbs now, she weighed 7 when she was pulled from a kill shelter on her last day. She has NO food aggression issues what-so-ever.


----------



## Catkramer

svdreamer said:


> I have 3 girls with Down syndrome and one the has shaken infant syndrome that rages at times. (all adopted) The dog are so good with them. Only Lexxi came to me house broken. lol It's been fun. But they are all about 90% house broken now. I turned the family room into a dog room with a sliding door to a screened-in patio that they learned to go potty on. All the dogs came to me underweight. I free feed and they are all at ideal weight.


Boy, you are such a saint! Thank you! Thank you for being their for your kids and thank you for being there for your chis. It takes a special person to have the patience to love, unconditionally, a special needs child. And to have four of them. :notworthy: And then to open your home to chis, too. 

I have thought about working with the adoption people that go through Petsmart and wait for the special chihuahua but I was always afraid they would turn us away because of my son. But maybe if we show we already have two they will look at us and see that we are a good home.


----------



## svdreamer

Thank you. We have always had a house full of animals, dogs, cats, hamsters, bunnies, horses. The kids just love them. When Ashley is having a bad day, getting upset, Gonzo lays on her lap and she pets him and calms down some. She calls him coffee cream because of his color. lol


----------



## Catkramer

MisStingerRN said:


> Helen, Lucy is a mixed chi from a rescue. She was an adult when she was rescued. She weighs 13.8lbs now, she weighed 7 when she was pulled from a kill shelter on her last day. She has NO food aggression issues what-so-ever.


Well, I fell in love with that Chi and called him and my husband told me "Keep walking. You went up there for FISH. Not a dog."  

I guess I need to get him a really cool TV or something... Suck up to him.


----------



## MisStingerRN

Catkramer said:


> Well, I fell in love with that Chi and called him and my husband told me "Keep walking. You went up there for FISH. Not a dog."
> 
> I guess I need to get him a really cool TV or something... Suck up to him.


LOL, yea suck up to him good!


----------



## svdreamer

Catkramer said:


> Well, I fell in love with that Chi and called him and my husband told me "Keep walking. You went up there for FISH. Not a dog."
> 
> I guess I need to get him a really cool TV or something... Suck up to him.


Being single does have it's perks lol


----------



## Catkramer

svdreamer said:


> Being single does have it's perks lol




Yes! It does! I will just wait for him to forget my birthday or something. LOL I finally have a reason to look forward to him screwing up a holiday! HAHAHAHA


----------



## CindeRae

Ooo, can I steal and use this on my fiance? HAHA!


----------



## Tammya

I have a 6 yr old female chi (about 2 pounds) and I just adopted a 10 yr old female chi (about 5 pounds) It has been almost a month and they are not getting along, even when I take them for walks they won't walk next to each other. Any tips on helping them get along?


----------



## Chiluv04

Tammya said:


> I have a 6 yr old female chi (about 2 pounds) and I just adopted a 10 yr old female chi (about 5 pounds) It has been almost a month and they are not getting along, even when I take them for walks they won't walk next to each other. Any tips on helping them get along?



Time. It takes time. Don't force anything. It took my Bailey several months to accept Braxton, my third chi. Now they have a special bond. Give it time and things should come together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi fan

I got a second chi when Nacho was about 1 and 1/2. Cerveza came home at 12 weeks and less than a pound. I would have preferred to have introduced them at a park, ie no ones territory. However it was pouring rain when we got home. Thank goodness we have a fold up canvas travel pen. Nacho was infuriated that there was a new chi in her house. I put him in the pen and let them sniff each other. After about 5 minutes everything changed. Her tail relaxed and they seemed to want to be together. I opened the door, he came out and they have been friends ever since. Nacho was always a Daddy's girl, Cerveza is Mommy's boy. I would recommend a sling or a fundle. That way it gives you hands free to carry one and walk the other. They take turns with that. I am so happy with two. Wish I could afford more, but I spoil them both. Plus I find 2 manageable to take places, not so sure about 3. Also we sometimes just take one, so they both have experiences without the other. Hope that helps. You can see recent pics of them in the picture forum I just posted today.


----------

